# Filters on Shrimp Only Tank?



## Kristoph91 (12 Apr 2012)

What kind of filters are you guys running on your shrimp only tanks?

I accidentally sucked a juvenile shrimp into the impeller on my Azoo HOB today. Felt so bad after it. 

Guess some have to get lost along the way though.. 

Cheers, 
Kris


----------



## dw1305 (12 Apr 2012)

Hi all,


> What kind of filters are you guys running on your shrimp only tanks?


 It doesn't matter what the filter is, you just need a sponge on the inlet. There are 2 advantages to this, it stops shrimp massacre in the impeller, and it gives the shrimp a browsing surface where small bits of food and algae accumulate. It is a win-win situation.

I'd just DIY one for your HOB, I like a big PPI10 block, because it means you can ignore it for a long time before it needs cleaning, and I don't care about aesthetics. If you want a less obtrusive look, you could make a smaller one from dark PPI20 (medium) or PPI30(fine) sponge sheet. The finer the pore size, and the smaller the sponge, the more frequent cleaning will have to be. 

A fantastically attractive DIY Sponge in this thread <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=20831&p=212056&hilit=darrel+Eheim+sponge#p212056>.

Via TA Aquaculture <http://www.ta-aquaculture.co.uk/Filtration-Air.htm>, or ebay, you could buy a sponge, if you didn't fancy making one. 

The other advantage of DIY is that you can make exactly the size and shape you want. I've deliberately made a couple of quite sculptural ones, without any straight edges, to see if they merge into the back-ground any better.

cheers Darrel


----------



## doobiw55 (12 Apr 2012)

You can use any external filter and stick a net/stockings over the intake to filter.


----------



## frothhelmet (13 Apr 2012)

I dont like the stocking method. The filter clogs in one day...Foam block is a good idea, or just use an internal filter. Eheim also makes a prefilter sponge if you are using their stuff. In any case, good luck.


----------



## basil (15 Apr 2012)

Another vote for sponge filters here...


----------



## Dincho (15 Apr 2012)

I use these often: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Red-Crystal-C ... 543wt_1185

You can get them much cheaper than advertised here though, i never pay more than £3-4 for them.


----------



## Antipofish (15 Apr 2012)

Dincho said:
			
		

> I use these often: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Red-Crystal-C ... 543wt_1185
> 
> You can get them much cheaper than advertised here though, i never pay more than £3-4 for them.



Its great that you can get them a lot cheaper.  Wanna share where from ?


----------



## Dincho (15 Apr 2012)

lol ebay normally, they just don't seem to have them on there. I'll see if i can find the seller in my ebay history.


----------



## Antipofish (15 Apr 2012)

Dincho said:
			
		

> lol ebay normally, they just don't seem to have them on there. I'll see if i can find the seller in my ebay history.



Hey Dinch that would be really great, thanks.  Sometimes your message history has that info too, if you have had cause to message the seller


----------



## Radik (15 Apr 2012)

There is fluval edge black sponge you fit on to inlet. I think it is for their hob filter from fluval edge. It cost around 3GBP and it is best I've seen so far. It has quite large hole in so you need some 16mm tubing on 12-13mm pvc tube. I alsto tried thin metal mesh cap and it is also great but they cost around 9 so I made my own.


----------



## Kristoph91 (15 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, I already had a sponge over my outlet that I made myself from filter sponge, not too fine - but fine enough the shrimp don't go for a spin to Death Mountain/up the inlet for the HOB. 
And they all graze on it too. 
I do like those stainless strainer things though... 

Thanks,
Kris


----------



## dw1305 (16 Apr 2012)

Hi all,


> fluval edge black sponge.....It has quite large hole in so you need some 16mm tubing on 12-13mm pvc tube


 Thanks Radik, that is exactly what I had in mind.

cheers Darrel


----------

